# Trainer in NYC



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't live in NYC. 

The APDT website has a list of certified trainers per state that should get you started.
Do you know any breeders in the NY areas that you can contact for recommendations?
I'm sure a reputable breeder would be helpful


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 3 dogs were all recues, one way or another, so I really dont know any breeders. Ill look up the APPT...thanks.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would suggest sending an email to Gail Watkins of Gaylan's Goldens. She is in upstate NY and has owners with dogs in NY. She has a website so you can get her email and/or phone numbers off it. I have talked to her in the past about litters and she is very nice and extremely knowledgeable. I think she also runs a training center. With all this she can probably give you recommendations.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a found a new trainer that I felt good about after to speaking to him at length over the phone. His rates are reasonable as well, and he does alot of work with rescues and shelters, specializing in "problem" behaviors. I am hoping this trainer works out for us. He'll be over on Tuesday evening, so I hope to have a good update then.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

That's great. I'll check on Tuesday/Wednesday to see how it goes.
I responded to your request because I grew up in NYC (Bronx) and have been living in IL since I started working.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for trying to help Rhonda. I'm in Queens. As you can imagine, trainers are so expensive in this area, so I had to really look hard for someone I could afford, without sacrificing someone who really knows what they are doing. I am hoping I have found him. I will repost once we meet and I get a sense of how things will go.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What happened with the other trainer? Just curious.

Did you look up Andrea Arden in NYC?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

The other trainer is an old friend of mine from high school. Although we have always kept in touch, and remained good friends we dont see each other all that often. She lives a good 45 minutes from me. Since the lst time she was here, she has not come back. We spoke the following day, she said she would call me during the week, and hasnt. I dont feel comfortable calling her again and pestering her, espeically since she said she wouldnt take money from me. Now of course we were reasy to buy her cigarettes or something of the sort, but you can understand my hesitancy. That coupled with not really feeling 100% confident with her, we just decided to look around. I havent heard of Andrea Arden but will okk her up...thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OH, also try St. Hubert's Animal Welfare Center ... or something like that. Most commonly known as "St. Hubert's." It's in New Jersey; they likely have trainers who travel the surrounding areas.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, we do have a trainer coming on Tuesday that we found (see previous post), but I need to keep my options open in case things dont work out. I never realized how difficult finding a good, "reasonable" trainer could be.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck! I hope this trainer will be able to make a difference. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I surely will. I am just so worried about my Boone. Hoping this is not a life long struggle. One trainer I spoke to told me I would have a "special needs" dog for the rest of his life and that made me an emotional wreck.....I did not choose her, but the words still echo....


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Jax's Mom!!

How did the training session go on Tuesday?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

REALLY REALLY WELL!! Love the guy and so far, things are moving along swimmingly. I do believe we have no more fence charging! (2nd day), and we are working on mat behavior for in the house which may take more work then the fence. Overall, I am very happy. I have been so busy with other matters lately and have no time to post or chat, but will update after next weeks session which is Wednesday.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So glad it seems to be working out so far.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad to hear things went well. 

I would have checked earlier but I have been at a Dock Diving Tournament with my Golden since Friday. It's basically three full days and ends Sunday. It was his 4th Bday gift from me. Such a spoiled boy )


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Still going strong. They are doing MUCH better listening, even in the house! Havent had company in 2 days, but hopefully tomorrow we will. Thats really the time we'll see how well in house behavior is.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So what exactly are you doing that is proving so effective if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

As simple and silly as it sounds, we have been working very hard at going to the mat while in the house. We call it "go to bed", when the energy level is out of control. This is still a work in progress, however, the one thing is has done effectively is teach calm down behavior. Also, In the yard, we simply brought a can of pennies out. The first few times they began to run to the fence, we shook the can 3 times, distracting the unwanted behavior, and gave a clear get back verbal cue paired with physical cue. Contrary to what is popular on most threads I read here, he does not suggest "treating" appropriate" behavior, but alot of "good boy" and hugs, once the good behavior happens. Now understandably, I was skeptical, since I do feel that shaking the can is a "negative", he explained to me that the can was a diversion to break the concentration of the hunt (for lack of a better word...dont remember exactly the description). The most important thing was the command RIGHT after the break in concntration and the follow through. I must tell you that I no longer need to shake the can, but i do continue to bring it with me...for now...until I feel the behavior is gone 100%. He mentioned several times not to overuse the can. We have used it only 3 or 4 times out front (first 3 days) and in the house 2 X when having company, paried with the get back command. Since the training, Lucy has managed to run toward fence 1 time (she does instigate often times), and that was because hubby was pulling weeds when people walked past (ugh). The get back command has carried over into the house. When someone comes to the door, we have used the get back command to have them retreat from the door, using the verbal and hand signal only. They still have not mastered the go to mat, but they do settle down within secondssssss, a big improvement and all are instructed NOT TO TOUCH dogs unless 4 paws are on the ground. This is included with us as well, to get the carry over. The only time they are allowed to come up to lap is if we invite them up, and certainly NOT during these high excitement moments.

Our next appt is Wednesday. We will review what we learned so far, I'll show him my problems with the go to mat and see what he offers to help, and we are going to work on leash walking using a choke chain CORRECTLY for the training portion of leash walking. We hope to not have to use the choke chain very long, and I must admit I am fearful of it, only becuase I feel like Boone may be able to get out of it. He assures me this wont be able to happen. I'd like to think its that easy...lets see how it goes.

Their behavior has really made an incredible turn around. I dont know if they sense my new found feeling of being in control, but it has worked wonders for me outside.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is really great news! Good for you and good for your dogs!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a long and exhausting day at work, and had a training session tonight that lasted close to 2 hours...yet somehow I feel rejuvinated! I LOVE LOVE this trainer. He is a perfect match for my husband and I and our pack. First part of session we discussed progress made so far, which is immense. NO MORE running to the gate and crazy barking. NONE This alone is huge improvement for 1 week. Second, we discussed indoor "go to bed" behavior. I got some questions cleared up and know its a work in progress. The overall energy level of my house has decreased noticeably. We are constantly working on calm behavior and it has paid off indoors and out. I do let them have their fun but I am more in tune to when the energy level gets too high, and we work to bring it down by practicing calm sit, lay and stay. The constant practice works! We spent the last portion taking our dogs out on separate walks with a choke chain. He demonstrated and worked with both of us on 2 dogs. We feel confident we can carry over with our third as he is the least to worry about. It is absolutely incredible that I was able to walk and control both dogs and it has given me newfound confidence. I still feel hubby needs to come with me (with another dog of course) so he can be my fall back if something triggers some wild behavior, but the fact that I am feeling like I can hold the leash at all is a big step for me (I have bad arthritis in both knees which makes it more challenging). He is coming back in 2 weeks to give us time to work on walking. It brings tears to my eyes as I describe my night, but tears of joy. After the harrowing few weeks we have had (for another post at a later time), it has given me much needed happiness and good things to look forward to!


----------



## dbuchalter (Apr 16, 2011)

we did classes at petco on 86th and lexington. amanda was the trainer...and i repeatedly told her that she should be doing private lessons. she was phenomenal. you should go in and talk with her-- I'm sure she could help.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Honestly, I couldnt have found a better trainer. He is worth every penny and I must tell you he is incredibly cheap for NYC standards. Thanks for the referral, but I really dont think we need it at this point.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Continuing to do walks with my dogs one at a time and things go smoothly when they are separate. We are doing short walks for training, just to get them used to the pace and the heal. We tried 2 or the dogs together and they still are not ready. They get too rambunctious and feed off each other. We barely made it out of the gate and noticed the difference, We will work on 1 at a time til the next time the trainer comes back in 2 weeks. Still, its great progress! Yard time is great, no more running to the fence! "go to bed" (calm down) behavior is getting better too, but still a work in progress. Huge progress by all 3 dogs...we could not be happier.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Jax's Mom.

You can feel how happy you are just from reading your update.
That is great!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you mind give me the info of your trainer? I live on Long Island, and been looking for a good trainer!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have sent you a PM with the information....


----------

